# Saturday at Scofield



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a errand to run up to Scofield so I threw in the tube for a little fishing. I finished with my chores about 7:00 so I launched my tube over on the west side WIA area. I fished from 7:30 until 2:30 using fly tackle. I used a medium sinking line to start with and some size 8 bead head soft hackle flies in black/orange, black/green/pearl, and midnight fire. Later in the day I switched over to my fast sinking line and used some bead head leeches is brown, black, and olive.

I caught the fish in the morning while just paddling and pumping the rod. After I switched to the fast sink line I used the cast, sink, & strip method.
I caught one small rainbow, one small tiger trout, one chub, and the rest were cutthroats, all under 17" long. I didn't fish any deeper water than 20'.

It didn't take me long to realize why I don't usually fish on the weekends. I counted 14 vehicles in the small parking area at one time.
It is nice to see that people are coming back to fish Scofield after so many dismal years.

The water temperature was 64-71 degrees and the visibility in the water of about 3'-4' because of some algae in the water column. The reservoir is 73% full which is pretty good for this time of year.

Even at 7,600' elevation it was darned hot.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the report! I'm hoping some of the predatory fish they planted in there can control the chubs so the trout can start to put on some size again.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I was up there with a group of young men. We accounted for 4 of those vehicles you counted. No fishing for us though, just kayaks, SUP, and taking turns on the ski boat.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

turkinator said:


> Thanks for the report! I'm hoping some of the predatory fish they planted in there can control the chubs so the trout can start to put on some size again.


I think that the tiger muskie are starting to take a toll on the chubs, I used to catch a lot more of them and they were smaller than the ones I catch now. The other predators (wipers & sterile walleye) that were stocked will take awhile to see how they do.

It's just nice to be able catch some trout again instead of just chubs.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

nocturnalenemy said:


> I was up there with a group of young men. We accounted for 4 of those vehicles you counted. No fishing for us though, just kayaks, SUP, and taking turns on the ski boat.


It looked like your group was having a great time.

I'm sure everyone enjoyed the cool down.


----------

